# Flying Fox or Siamese Algae Eater?



## Mark Webb (4 Dec 2011)

I intend to add some algae eaters into my newly planted tank and Siamese Algae Eater is my first choice but cant find any in local suppliers. Is the Flying Fox as effective at eating algae?


----------



## George Farmer (4 Dec 2011)

Simple answer is no. 

Epalzeorhynchus kalopterus (Flying fox) are much better when juvenile, but tend to leave algae alone in adulthood and will rely on your dry foods etc.

Crossocheilus siamensis (SAE) graze algae, including BBA, all their lives. They can eat moss too though...

As with all fish, their are exceptions though.


----------



## Mark Webb (4 Dec 2011)

Thanks George.


----------



## Mark Webb (4 Dec 2011)

George, do you think Siamese Algae eaters are best bet for my tank? I considered Bristlenose but I believe they eat plants.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (4 Dec 2011)

mark

maybe useful:

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5242

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5433

Regards
paul.


----------



## Alastair (4 Dec 2011)

I've had a bristlenose in my tank for a while now and never touches my plants. I make sure I regularly put in sprirulana tablets and give courgette once a week. I have big tropica echinodorus plants and he doesn't touch any.


----------



## Mark Webb (4 Dec 2011)

Interesting.....thanks


----------



## sanj (4 Dec 2011)

Mark,

I think i might need to capture some shots of my fish. In short C.siamensis does not even exist. There is no such species, but it is an umbrella term for a few closely related individuals. They all eat algae to varying degrees,but the one you want is C.langei, the other commonly available fish under C.siamensis is C.atrilimes, but this fish has a taste for higher plants; moss in particular. They wont be sold as their proper species though so you can only learn to differentiate. The easiest difference to my mind is C. atrilimes has a shorter "snout".

All algae eating fish get lazy when there is easier food to be had, but these are some of the best. C.langei especially for BBA.


----------

